# Genuine Cannon parts



## Ctn Nick (Jun 22, 2020)

My EOS 77D suddenly went dead. It seems like the top cover assembly needs to be changed according to the technician. Can anyone advise me what is a good place to purchase a genuine new part in Europe. Any info will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 22, 2020)

E- Bay would be my suggestion.


----------



## Ctn Nick (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks Derrel. I have already seen some items there but had in mind a more direct approach. Appreciate your input.


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 22, 2020)

Have you tried canon 
For uk 
https://store.canon.co.uk
Or try looking up canon for where you are and e mail them 
When I had a lens that needed cleaning / repairs they sent me a link to their approved dealer


----------



## Ctn Nick (Jun 23, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Have you tried canon
> For uk
> https://store.canon.co.uk
> Or try looking up canon for where you are and e mail them
> When I had a lens that needed cleaning / repairs they sent me a link to their approved dealer


----------



## Ctn Nick (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 23, 2020)

Ur welcome
I found it was less expensive to get a used replacement lens than have mine cleaned


----------



## Derrel (Jun 23, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> I found it was less expensive to get a used replacement lens than have mine cleaned


  So often the case.


----------

